# Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Hallo Comunity!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie laut ein Boxed-Kühler vom Intel i3-2100 ist?


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Hi,
der Boxedkühler eines i3 sollte nicht allzulaut sein, da der i3 na nicht wirklich viel Wärme erzeugt.

MfG Chris


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Boxedkühler eines i3 sollte nicht allzulaut sein, da der i3 na nicht wirklich viel Wärme erzeugt.
> 
> MfG Chris


 
Kannst du mir das (in etwa) in Sone sagen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Ich hatte den Boxed auf dem i7 2600k laufen, der ist erstaunlich leise und hatte den so nicht heraus gehört ( habe allerdings ein größeres Gehäuse mit guter Belüftung ).


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Leider nicht, nur soviel für Silent Freks ist er nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Falls du es wirklich leise haben willst kauf dir nen Silent Kühler für ein paar€.
Ich hatte nur den des 2600k im Einsatz kan aber nicht viel sagen, da mein Gehäuse gedämmt ist.

MfG Chris


----------



## Fanatix (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Außerdem ist Sone nicht grade zuverlässig, da man nie einen komplett Schalltoten raum hat und die Ergebnisse dadurch abgefälscht werden.


----------



## mcmarky (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Erstaunlich leise sind die neuen Boxed Kühler schon, aber wie chris1995 schon geschrieben hat, für Silent-Freaks sicher nicht ausreichend.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

OK...Aber erstmal reichts, auch wenn ich silent-Freak bin, oder? Ich könnte dann ja später einen Dark Rock Advanced oder so nehmen.


----------



## chris1995 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Ja am Anfang reicht der Kühler, aber ich würde sagen es reicht auch ein kleinerer Kühler mit 2 Silent Lüftern drauf  Wei lder Dark Rock Advanced ist ja ein rießen Kühler 

MfG Chris


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Also mir war er persönlich einen Tick zu Laut im Idle und unter Last.
Liegt vielleicht an der Lüftersteuerung des Boards, aber wahrscheinlich muss er recht hochtourig laufen, da er aus voll-Alu ist.

Auf meinem i3 läuft jetzt der Boxed von nem i7. Der ist jetzt wirklich nicht mehr rauszuhören.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Ja am Anfang reicht der Kühler, aber ich würde sagen es reicht auch ein kleinerer Kühler mit 2 Silent Lüftern drauf  Wei lder Dark Rock Advanced ist ja ein rießen Kühler
> 
> MfG Chris


 
Ja, aber ich mag halt be quiet! .


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich mag halt be quiet! .


 
Ok, kannst ja nehmen  Mit der temperatur hast du dan jedenfals keine Probleme mehr 

MfG Chris


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

aber muss der kühler so teuer wie die cpu sein


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



blautemple schrieb:


> aber muss der kühler so teuer wie die cpu sein


 
Nein. Siehe:News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE Naja, ist schon recht teuer...


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

PCGH meinte, das der Boxed-Kühler der SandyBridge auch unter Last nicht lauter als 0,9Sone wird. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht Hier eine empfehlenswerte Alternative:


Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
reicht für deine CPU vollkommen aus und sollte deinen Prozzi definitiv besser und leiser kühlen

Gruß


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

reicht für deine CPU vollkommen aus und sollte deinen Prozzi definitiv besser und leiser kühlen

Gruß[/QUOTE]

Besser kühlen als was? Als der be quiet oder als der Boxed?


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



facehugger schrieb:


> reicht für deine CPU vollkommen aus und sollte deinen Prozzi definitiv besser und leiser kühlen
> 
> Gruß


 
Besser kühlen als was? Als der be quiet! oder als der Boxed?


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



facehugger schrieb:


> PCGH meinte, das der Boxed-Kühler der SandyBridge auch unter Last nicht lauter als 0,9Sone wird. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht Hier eine empfehlenswerte Alternative:
> 
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (Sockel 775/1155/1156/754/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


 
Besser und leiser als was? Boxed oder be quiet! ?


----------



## chris1995 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Besser und leiser wie der Boxed.

Aber wieso 3mal?

MfG Chris


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



chris1995 schrieb:


> Besser und leiser wie der Boxed.
> 
> Aber wieso 3mal?
> 
> MfG Chris


 
Mein PC hat gerade gehangen und ich habe das nicht so richtig gesehen...SORRY


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Jap, als wie der Boxed. Sorry, wenn es nicht richtig angekommen war Den Dark Rock Advanced halte ich in deinem Fall für überdimensioniert, ist natürlich aber deine Sache welchen Kühler du verbaust...
Hier wird aber meist zum besten P/L-Verhältnis geraten

Gruß


----------



## COP1180 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

Kommt nicht nur auf die Lautstärke an, ich persönlich find die Tonlage von den meisten Boxed-Kühlern schon nervig...


----------



## skyscraper (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*



COP1180 schrieb:


> Kommt nicht nur auf die Lautstärke an, ich persönlich find die Tonlage von den meisten Boxed-Kühlern schon nervig...


 
Das heißt?


----------



## COP1180 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lautstärke Boxed-Kühler*

heißt, dass der Ton an sich schon nerven kann... Ich persönlich hatte mal einen Boxed-Lüfter auf `nem Core2Duo (ich weis, mit heutigem Kram nicht mehr zu vergleichen), der war nicht wirklich laut, aber das Geräusch an sich fand ich nervig. Wenn man große, langsam drehende Lüfter verwendet, sind die zum einen leiser und zum anderen ist die Tonlage (je nach persönlicher Neigung) angenehmer, ich empfinde das mehr als tiefes Rauschen, wohingegen der Boxed-Lüfter eher... ja schwer zu beschreiben... der sägt halt so... ist aber bei jedem ne andere Empfindung. Das Geräusch des Boxed-Lüfters ist auch leichter aus dem der Gehäuselüfter herauszuhören gewesen.


----------

